# Droid X



## VanDamme

Anyone have one yet?

I ordered one tonight. Should be here the 25th

Upgrading from the Droid Eris. The larger screen and faster processor should be nice.


----------



## Rcon

Nice looking phone!

Just got my first droid a couple of weeks ago - acer liquid e - liking it lots. 

Still can't get used to texting with no buttons though :no:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

No, I don't make to much money painting garage doors :whistling2:


----------



## ProWallGuy

I'm sporting the HTC Incredible. Pretty comparable to the Droid X except for screen size and capability of taking HD video. The snapdragon processor is smoking fast. It has its quirks, but liking it so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## PatsPainting

I have always wanted one of these, my problem is I would bust it up pretty good keeping it in my pocket all the time. This is what is keeping me from upgrading from my blackberry 8330. So far I have had to replace the screen twice "the little plastic peice" and the trackball about 5 times. But still works like a champ. 

Pat


----------



## VanDamme

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> No, I don't make to much money painting garage doors :whistling2:


You just have to paint a SL of garage doors! Haha!


----------



## VanDamme

ProWallGuy said:


> I'm sporting the HTC Incredible. Pretty comparable to the Droid X except for screen size and capability of taking HD video. The snapdragon processor is smoking fast. It has its quirks, but liking it so far. :thumbsup:


The Incredible is nice! I decided to hold out for the larger screen since my reading glasses prescription keeps getting stronger.


----------



## VanDamme

PatsPainting said:


> I have always wanted one of these, my problem is I would bust it up pretty good keeping it in my pocket all the time. This is what is keeping me from upgrading from my blackberry 8330. So far I have had to replace the screen twice "the little plastic peice" and the trackball about 5 times. But still works like a champ.
> 
> Pat


I have to keep the droid in a leather case. I was breaking two flip-phone screens a year.


----------



## NCPaint1

Get the holster, works great for me, the screen faces the inside.


----------



## TJ Paint

I have plenty of friends who like the newest and best, they all think I'm living in the stone age with my non-internet phone. I guess I don't feel I'm really missing anything, except a more expensive plan

But w/e , to each his own. Live long and prosper. 

I do like the droid app that has the constellations and star map on it. Thats actually kinda neat.


----------



## Wolfgang

I have a Samsung Eternity, cant say that I really like it or have used it for anything other than a phone, GPS, the occasional pic....though I did have free 60 day FLO-TV. I see the I-Phones and the DroidX's and think they're neat, but I use a phone mainly for a phone.


----------



## VanDamme

It took me a long time to get away from the standard flip style phone. After using the Droid for almost a year now, I'll never go back.

Couple of things I really like about the "smart phones"

Push email. No more manually checking.
Texting. Can't believe I said that, but it makes it easy to keep in touch with my daughters and my wife without talking on the phone for 30 minutes a day.
The weather apps.
Market apps. like a time card program I use to track my time on the jobs.
Google calendar

I don't use NAV much since I have a dedicated Garmin 2610 in my truck for that.

Don't use the browser much, since I have to have my reading glasses on to see the screen.


----------



## StefanC

I was looking into the X originally but after using it in the store I realized that it was way too big to carry around daily. I opted for the smaller Droid 2 and have been more then happy. Much better then the crappy blackberry storm that I've had for almost 2 years.


----------



## TJ Paint

the time card thing sounds nice.

I know people like to have email on their phones, but, I'd rather just check in the morning on my computer, and maybe around 4 pm. I don't like all the commotion that comes along with it. Its almost a distraction. People wonder why they feel stressed, well, they never seem to have a minute to themselves anymore. Beep, beep, beep. " Oh wow, and email. I better check that right away, while I ignore my serenity or the person next to me"!:whistling2:


----------



## ProWallGuy

VanDamme said:


> Push email. No more manually checking.


I saw this as an option in my email settings. What exactly does "push email" mean?


----------



## WisePainter

ProWallGuy said:


> I saw this as an option in my email settings. What exactly does "push email" mean?



your Email will instantly pop up on your phone when it arrives. I have been getting prints emailed (4.3" capacative touch screen makes it a breeze to do my job) and I can do a take off wherever I am whatever I'm doing, and shoot #'s back instantly.
G.C.'s seem to really get off on it, signed contracts are proof of that.

However I still carry a $10 flip phone on my person, 4.3" of glass real estate is too much to carry around with me while working.


----------



## 6126

I want one.


----------



## VanDamme

TJ Paint said:


> the time card thing sounds nice.
> 
> I know people like to have email on their phones, but, I'd rather just check in the morning on my computer, and maybe around 4 pm. I don't like all the commotion that comes along with it. Its almost a distraction. People wonder why they feel stressed, well, they never seem to have a minute to themselves anymore. Beep, beep, beep. " Oh wow, and email. I better check that right away, while I ignore my serenity or the person next to me"!:whistling2:


I hear ya' I always mute the ringer if I get a call when I'm with a customer.

One of the main reason I finally "upgraded" is that 99% of my current customer base likes to deal in email (which I love). Seems I either deal in person or email. Calls are rare.


----------



## VanDamme

ProWallGuy said:


> I saw this as an option in my email settings. What exactly does "push email" mean?


Plagiarized:


> Push email utilizes a mail delivery system with real-time capability to “push” email through to the client as soon as it arrives, rather than requiring the client to poll and collect or pull mail manually. With a push email smartphone, for example, the client’s mailbox is constantly updated with arriving email without user intervention. Smartphones announce new mail arrival with an alert


I'd be happy to help set it up on your phone if it's something you'd like to use.


----------



## VanDamme

NCPaint1 said:


> Get the holster, works great for me, the screen faces the inside.


I finally learned that!

Sliding around a steep roof and hear the "pop" "Ah sh!t. There goes another screen"


----------



## y.painting

After about 7 years with BBs, I went to Android last month. I got the Incredible (all other droids are just too bulky, imo). 

Unless there are some dramatic improvements from BB, I will NEVER go back to a BB. The android system is just so much more versatile, more customizable, faster, prettier, and the browsing experience is just overall much much better. It is a much better system than a BB.

BTW - the touchscreen took me about a week to get used to.


----------



## BESMAN

I've had my droid for a while now...and its great. I keep it out of pocket while working for two reasons:

1. less likely to damage phone
2. Don't want that cell phone emitting stuff straight at my junk all day.

also, for us painters, a good case is in order. so feel free to use the touch screen with dirty fingers if you have one of these (shown on a sub par iphone). ziplock snack bag...50 phone cases for $2


----------



## VanDamme

The "X" showed up today. I think it will be just what the doctor ordered!

It's damn big, but that's what I was after.

Here's a picture next to my Droid Eris I'm replacing.


----------



## 6126

Just gonna take a shot in the dark and say you took that photo around 10:42 PM? And your carrier is Verizon?


----------



## WisePainter

VanDamme said:


> The "X" showed up today. I think it will be just what the doctor ordered!
> 
> It's damn big, but that's what I was after.
> 
> Here's a picture next to my Droid Eris I'm replacing.


welcome to the world of 4.3" of glassy real estate!

now check out xda developers website and get that thing customized.


----------



## VanDamme

WisePainter said:


> welcome to the world of 4.3" of glassy real estate!
> 
> now check out xda developers website and get that thing customized.


First thing I did was download Froyo 2.2 Released from Verizon today.

Are running Winmo?


----------



## VanDamme

Woodland said:


> Just gonna take a shot in the dark and say you took that photo around 10:42 PM? And your carrier is Verizon?


You are good! Haha!


----------



## VanDamme

Well......The wife liked my "X" so much, she has one coming Tuesday.

I have a nice Eris and a perfect BB Tour for sale!


----------



## mistcoat

Looks nice. I'm up for an upgrade in Jan '11 so I'll have to see what's available in the UK.
Your old Eris has much the same layout as my HTC Hero.

I like your alarm time. I don't get up too early either. Gone are the days of getting up at 04:30am (dark O'clock) to travel to London. All local work since 2003 :thumbup:


----------



## VanDamme

mistcoat said:


> Looks nice. I'm up for an upgrade in Jan '11 so I'll have to see what's available in the UK.
> Your old Eris has much the same layout as my HTC Hero.
> 
> I like your alarm time. I don't get up too early either. Gone are the days of getting up at 04:30am (dark O'clock) to travel to London. All local work since 2003 :thumbup:


The alarm times are to remind me to take my prescriptions twice a day. I really do get up before 7 :thumbsup:


----------



## mistcoat

VanDamme said:


> The alarm times are to remind me to take my prescriptions twice a day. I really do get up before 7 :thumbsup:










I was born at night,,,, but not last night!

You just cannot get up in the morning


----------



## bikerboy

Looks like a nice piece. Since I have 1 1/2 years left on my BB agreement, am waiting to check out one of these.


----------



## VanDamme

bikerboy said:


> Looks like a nice piece. Since I have 1 1/2 years left on my BB agreement, am waiting to check out one of these.


My wife has 6 more months on her contract. A simple call to customer service enabled the early upgrade w/0 fees.

Don't know if you're with Verizon, but if you are, it might be worth the call.


----------



## NCPaint1

VanDamme said:


> My wife has 6 more months on her contract. A simple call to customer service enabled the early upgrade w/0 fees.
> 
> Don't know if you're with Verizon, but if you are, it might be worth the call.


You are only eligible for an early upgrade, if you have a year or less left on your contract. Otherwise you pay full price. You only get your $50 credit after 2 years, that's just Verizon though.


----------



## bikerboy

I have AT&T. The time will go quick and the technology will go even faster.


----------



## VanDamme

mistcoat said:


> I was born at night,,,, but not last night!
> 
> You just cannot get up in the morning


This isn't your first rodeo? Haha!

I go to bed somewhere between 2:00 - 4:00Am and get up at 6:30

Not a big fan of sleep.


----------



## VanDamme

bikerboy said:


> I have AT&T. The time will go quick and the technology will go even faster.


Very true! If you don't like what's on the market today, wait two months.


----------



## VanDamme

NCPaint1 said:


> You are only eligible for an early upgrade, if you have a year or less left on your contract. Otherwise you pay full price. You only get your $50 credit after 2 years, that's just Verizon though.


My wife also found an online coupon for my order, so it was only $179 instead of $199

I used the savings for a higher capacity battery.


----------



## NCPaint1

Yeah battery gets killed quick on the smart phones. Get a good task killer app, and make sure you kill the running services that you dont want on all the time. Some auto start, and you have to randomly kill them either after a phone call, or after you're done using the browser. That helps some with battery life. ATK ( advanced task killer ) is the one I like, free on the market.

Another good app thats free is "droid light". I use that one tons. Just allows you to turn your camera led on and off like a flash light. Great when I'm getting ready in the mornings, so I dont have to flip the lights on and wake everyone up, helps me avoid stepping on the kids toys all over the floor


----------



## mistcoat

VanDamme said:


> This isn't your first rodeo? Haha!
> 
> I go to bed somewhere between 2:00 - 4:00Am and get up at 6:30
> 
> Not a big fan of sleep.


Hellfire, that is true insomnia.


----------



## VanDamme

NCPaint1 said:


> Yeah battery gets killed quick on the smart phones. Get a good task killer app, and make sure you kill the running services that you dont want on all the time. Some auto start, and you have to randomly kill them either after a phone call, or after you're done using the browser. That helps some with battery life. ATK ( advanced task killer ) is the one I like, free on the market.
> 
> Another good app thats free is "droid light". I use that one tons. Just allows you to turn your camera led on and off like a flash light. Great when I'm getting ready in the mornings, so I dont have to flip the lights on and wake everyone up, helps me avoid stepping on the kids toys all over the floor


When I first got the Eris, I tried the software route......task killer, shutting off wireless and GPS when not needed, etc. Then I just said screw it and installed a Seidio 3500mAh battery and that was the end of that problem! :thumbup:

The "X" comes stock with a 1500mAh battery. The one I purchased from Verizon is a 1930mAh and does not change the profile of the phone. Now I can make it from 6:30am to 1:00am without running out of battery.

I may upgrade again to the 2800mAh battery (which _would_ change the profile of the phone) when Seidio has it available.


----------



## WisePainter

VanDamme said:


> First thing I did was download Froyo 2.2 Released from Verizon today.
> 
> Are running Winmo?


For the time being until the chefs bring the droid out of beta. With my phone there are already 20+ ROMS I can flash into my system, all very slick. But the warranty will void.


----------



## VanDamme

WisePainter said:


> For the time being until the chefs bring the droid out of beta. With my phone there are already 20+ ROMS I can flash into my system, all very slick. But the warranty will void.


I don't understand. Who are the "chefs"?

Do you like Windows or are you going to switch to the Android OS?


----------



## WisePainter

VanDamme said:


> I don't understand. Who are the "chefs"?
> 
> Do you like Windows or are you going to switch to the Android OS?


Sorry my bad, the chefs cook ROMS to install into my phone completely changing my system. Soon a proper Droid ROM will be completed and I will flash it into my phone for free. Thus I will have either winmo or droid on board.
Ceck out the XDAdevelopers.com they have AMAZING upgrades and tweaks the phone manufacturer didn't think of.


----------



## VanDamme

WisePainter said:


> Sorry my bad, the chefs cook ROMS to install into my phone completely changing my system. Soon a proper Droid ROM will be completed and I will flash it into my phone for free. Thus I will have either winmo or droid on board.
> Ceck out the XDAdevelopers.com they have AMAZING upgrades and tweaks the phone manufacturer didn't think of.


That will be cool! Are they working on 2.2? It's pretty nice.

I watched a guy on the tube hack his Magellan GPS to run WinCE and still had full functionality of the GPS


----------



## johnthepainter

how do i figure out what apps are running on my htc evo? is all of that stuff constantly running? that would explain the short battery life. do the app killers turn these running apps off? i thought they were just for apps that were "hung up".

and wise,,,,do you share the same number with the droid and the $10 flip phone?


----------



## aaron61

I have just moved from my BB to the Samsung Facinate. It is wicked fast!


----------



## jason123

I Recently upgraded or not to a BB from an older BB. I want to get a "cooler Phone" but I saw it more practical. Besides the job can get a little grimey at times dont want to break it.. Plus I dont do to much more on my phone then answer emails and phone calls. check weather.maps. some internet. 

BB is fine for that now and can hold up to a rougher enviroment. So to me its more of a toy right now. When I get that cushy job in the office you bet I'll have the shiniest toy I can find!


----------

